# Dangergirl's enclosures and T's



## Dangergirl (Aug 12, 2010)

As some of you know I'm new to the hobby. Here are some of my T's and their houses 

My outgoing "Mercury" (B.Boehemi)












My lurking "Casanova" (B.Auratum)


----------



## Motorkar (Aug 12, 2010)

Welcome to the hobby! May it become your addiction! 

And I must say that you have some beauties!


----------



## tarantulagooroo (Aug 12, 2010)

Gorgeous B auratum!!!  :drool:


----------



## Dangergirl (Aug 12, 2010)

Here he is again "Mercury"






"Shadow" my Pulchra, in his house






"Lucy" my female Chilean Rose (G.Rosea)











"Ali T" (C.Fasciatum)






and another of "Casanova" my male (B.Auratum)


----------



## Dangergirl (Aug 12, 2010)

My Emilia spiderling "Chilli" (B.Emilia)


----------



## tarantulagooroo (Aug 12, 2010)

I really like your enclosures! where do you get them? or do you make them?


----------



## Dangergirl (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks. I make my own enclosures 

I'm making a new one tomorrow for my Chevron based on the acrylic ones I've seen on sites like tarantulacages.com and from guys here on the forum.
I make mine out of glass though, and just have holes drilled in the glass and add ventilation covers. These too I cant buy locally so I buy furniture ones at the hardware store and modify them slightly.

I am planning to make myself enclosures like the ones I've seen TheNatural make for his terrariums, in the long run ... it's still all a learning process for me.


----------



## Dangergirl (Aug 14, 2010)

*New photos of Lucy*

This is the first time I've handled Lucy  
(hey, only been in the hobby 2 months)
It was awesome - have been taking her for "walks" ...







When I open her enclosure she comes up to me ...






And now I can see her up close :razz:


----------



## Dangergirl (Aug 14, 2010)

*Where my enclosures live*

OK this is where I keep my enclosures right now ... on top of my Bearded dragon tank in my home office. Though I can see I'm gonna run out of space soon :}


----------



## fatich (Aug 14, 2010)

Dangergirl said:


> My Emilia spiderling "Chilli" (B.Emilia)



Those terarriums are good but l think ventilation is not enough.And also l would like to add something,you should decrease the humidity in your Grammostola rosea's and Brachypelma auratum's terrariums.


----------



## Dangergirl (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks Fatich ... The Auratums enclosure is very dry and have already made Lucy's new home a desert type enclosure with a screen top. I'm trying to get some of those circular vents from tarantulacages.com


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Aug 15, 2010)

I am really impressed by your glass cutting skills. Very nice looking. I might have to try my hand as some glass cutting one of these days. Your going to have to build yourself a shelf soon!! Im sure that will be a breeze for you.


----------



## harmroelf (Aug 15, 2010)

> Those terarriums are good but l think ventilation is not enough.And also l would like to add something,you should decrease the humidity in your Grammostola rosea's and Brachypelma auratum's terrariums.


Both rosea and auratum have wet seasons in nature, they should have no problem with a moist terrarium, as long as it isn't the whole year trough...


----------



## Dangergirl (Aug 15, 2010)

*Chevron's home*


----------



## Sleazoid (Aug 15, 2010)

Really nice photo's I am really enjoying the cages. I wish I could build cages like that, sadly I am only useful when it comes to building things when it is legos.


----------



## jbm150 (Aug 15, 2010)

Love the enclosures!  That auratum is phenomenal, even in the long range shot, its strikingly stands out!


----------



## Teal (Aug 15, 2010)

*LOVE everything about this thread! Gorgeous Ts, awesome enclosures, and stunning photography! *


----------



## Dangergirl (Aug 17, 2010)

"Rosie" ((Grammostola rosea)






"Tristan" (Psalmopoeus cambridgei)


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Aug 17, 2010)

I rate this setup 8 tarsus up! ;P


----------



## NevularScorpion (Aug 17, 2010)

Your enclosure are bad ass, thanks for giving me some good idea  btw do you light your enclosure with Uv light so that the plant won't die ?


----------



## Dangergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

*Pics of new arrivals*

Here's my new little one "Rosie" (G.Rosea)
She's a feisty one, kicking hairs at me when I just look at her


----------



## Terry D (Aug 18, 2010)

Danja, Super-nice pics and enclosures! I see that you, along with many others on this board, are much better on the organizational end than myself. 

Terry


----------



## Dangergirl (Aug 19, 2010)

"Tristan" (P. cambridgei)







I'm still waiting for him to do "something" - he has just sat in the top corner of the enclosure. No webbing or anything.... Ah ! The zen art of spider keeping.


----------



## Dangergirl (Aug 19, 2010)

*New guys*

I got my LP today ...











and a local T - Harpactira.sp


----------



## mcluskyisms (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice shots


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Aug 19, 2010)

Love the B.auratum:clap::drool::worship:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Aug 19, 2010)

SpyderBoy606 said:


> Love the B.auratum:clap::drool::worship:


I love them all, not in a weird "tarantula special lovin' way" not just the B.auratum...... perv.....


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Aug 19, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> I love them all, not in a weird "tarantula special lovin' way" not just the B.auratum...... perv.....


How dare You

I think the B.auratum has nice colors I never said it was my fav.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Aug 19, 2010)

SpyderBoy606 said:


> How dare You
> 
> I think the B.auratum has nice colors I never said it was my fav.


dude.... your broadband's fast.....


----------



## Dangergirl (Aug 21, 2010)

*"Speedy" and "Diablo"*

My new LP (L.parababa) "Diablo"






"Speedy" Harpactira.sp











He sees lunch coming ...






Yummy !






T count is up to 13 now :


----------



## Dangergirl (Aug 21, 2010)

*"Jin" and "Ali"*

G.pulchripes and her home
















and "Ali" the Costa Rican Tiger Rump (C.fasciatum)


----------



## groovyspider (Aug 21, 2010)

Dangergirl said:


> G.pulchripes and her home
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dangergirl (Aug 21, 2010)

ha ha ha, thanks ... I make my little glass cubes myself 
(I clearly have too much time on my hands, huh ...)


----------



## fatich (Aug 21, 2010)

You have nice enclosures for all size tarantulas 
You are lucky ,because you live in the mainland of baboon spiders


----------



## Motorkar (Aug 21, 2010)

Really lovely spiders indeed. Though I prefer more natural enclosures and I don't like all those plastic silk plants and flower pots but hey, every eyes have its own painter.


----------



## Dangergirl (Aug 22, 2010)

I use only real plants in my little cubes :}
Next weekend I'm going to build the larger tanks but since my T's are still small they seem to like the little pots to lurk in. Ultimately I want to do very realistic planted terrariums like TheNatural. Bit hard when your little ones are still as small as ticks


----------



## Mara (Aug 22, 2010)

Beautiful T's and amazing enclosures!


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Aug 22, 2010)

*Incredible!!*

More and more i want to try my hand at glass enclosures. You have exceptional skill, beautiful Ts and and great taste.


----------



## karin (Aug 22, 2010)

Beautiful enclosures!! You happen to be an artist or something? Clearly you got talent for craftwork!

Just a quick question.. What do you use to glue the glass pieces together? And do you use any hot glue for the deco within the enclosures?

Cheers!!


----------



## Dangergirl (Aug 24, 2010)

I use silicone to glue the glass together. Have used a glue gun for trims and backgrounds. Have also glued myself TO the glue gun  Ha ha ha.


----------



## tarantulagooroo (Aug 24, 2010)

I wish you lived closer so I could steal those enclosures!  ;P


----------



## Dangergirl (Aug 31, 2010)

*Updates on my critters ...*

Well here he is, after his first moult in my care ... my male LP "Diablo"











Good old faithful, "Lucy" my first T
















My pulchra "Shaun" coming for a drink of water











"Teddy" the albipilosum






Here's my newest addition "Tristan" the chevron's new tunnel home ...






I managed to get a (BAD) pic of him coming out to grab a cricket before he bolted back down into the tunnel - he is super fast, actually caught this pic 
by accident. Good to know he's settled down and eating !!


----------



## NevularScorpion (Sep 1, 2010)

Hello dangergirl  can you please post some videos on how you make your enclosure. I want to see your style of making them because yours look so perfect. I'm still a noob when it comes to making some, but i want to gain more exp by watching experts like you doing them


----------



## Dangergirl (Sep 2, 2010)

*New guys ...*

Here's one of my new albipilosum's "Curly"






"Achilles" the OBT ... cute socks, huh 





Achilles doing a teleporting escape manouver in the bathtub 






"Akita" the collotaravillosum ... nice and fat !











Teeny tiny "Delphi" the vulpinus (tripeii?)


----------



## Dangergirl (Sep 2, 2010)

*Update on the older guys ...*

"Mercury" boehmei






"Casanova" auratum






"Teddy" albipilosum


----------



## Dangergirl (Sep 2, 2010)

*Feeding time, and some of the guys/girls*

"Chilli" the emilia ... (most often times I see her ass )
















New Curly having a snack ...






"Mercury" the boehmei having a cricket for dinner


----------



## Dangergirl (Sep 2, 2010)

*Some more ...*

"Rosie" the rosea comes for a drink of water 






LP "Diablo" eating crickets for supper


----------



## Dangergirl (Sep 2, 2010)

This shot made me think of "Gorillas in the Mist" (taken through a temporary tupperware home) "Curly" eating a cricket


----------



## seanbond (Sep 2, 2010)

great pix!!!
setups are freakin luvly!!!


----------



## Marko (Sep 2, 2010)

great setup's and t's


----------



## Dangergirl (Sep 3, 2010)

"Amigo" my big new female


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Sep 3, 2010)

Wow I really love your setups


----------



## Dangergirl (Sep 4, 2010)

*Some pics from this evening*

B.albopilosum - "Curly"






















N. collotaravillosum - "Akita"






Vagans - "Cayenne"






and my beautiful female B.albopilosum "Amigo" chilling in her coconut ...


----------



## Dangergirl (Sep 4, 2010)

Vagans - "Cayenne"
















Boehmei - "Mercury"
















Collotaravillosum - "Akita"


----------



## Dangergirl (Sep 7, 2010)

*Making my new enclosures*

Some members asked me to show how I make some of my enclosures ... so here's a start on one row of desert-type enclosures ...

I have these acrylic/perspex box backs pre-bent then I assemble them myself - a lip to keep the soil in, hinges and a lock/hasp. I made my tops open upwards. They are 4mm clear acrylic.






So I lined up a row of 5 boxes and used one length of aquarium backing to create a uniform background line ... Added some pebbles for drainage at the front (where the water bowl will be) and peat.






Add more peat and rocks and plants (real and fake) and create "step ups" and layers with natural slate ...











So here are two enclosures which will go side by side for my smithi's ...






And here's my rosea tank ...






And Lucy in her new home ...


----------



## Dangergirl (Sep 7, 2010)

*Arboreal tanks*

Same kind of box as above but these are 20cmX20cmX45cm in 4mm acrylic perspex. One is a home for Tristan (cambridgeii) and the other will house my next arboreal (P.regalis ?)


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Sep 7, 2010)

WOW those tanks are imcredible. You put every aboreal setup ive seen to shame.


----------



## Terry D (Sep 7, 2010)

Wow Danja, Talk about some clean enclosures!! :worship: The arrangement of epiphytes, succulents and moss are the best I've seen here yet! :} No joke!! Thank you for sharing 'em with us. 

Terry


----------



## possumburg (Sep 7, 2010)

Makes my sterilite tubs seem so.....quaint lol Those are some very awesome setups!


----------



## NevularScorpion (Sep 8, 2010)

agentd006las said:


> WOW those tanks are imcredible. You put every aboreal setup ive seen to shame.


^^^ Agree, your cage are truly awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## Dangergirl (Sep 8, 2010)

*New Chaco*

Here's my new female Chaco, "Chocolat"
Very friendly and active/inquisitive


----------



## Dangergirl (Sep 8, 2010)

*Step by step enclosures*

Here are some step by step photos of my new enclosures ...

Attach backing











Add pebbles for drainage, and then add peat ...






In this photo, I used a styrofoam aquarium backing which looks like rock, to create "steps"





And used the same one to make an enclosure ...






Then all I do is add plants and rocks to my liking 

Desert enclosures today :






Smithi "Angelina" in her new home :











Vagans "Cayenne" in her new home : (she gets her MM boyfriend tomorrow)






And new boy "Brad"'s butt


----------



## Dangergirl (Sep 8, 2010)

*Arboreal tanks*

So here are a row of tanks waiting to go on my new shelves on Friday. My tables are all covered in T tanks !






Here's an arboreal tank done with a fake styrofoam aquarium backing which looks like rock, and then added reptile vines, and rocks etc.







Here's an arboreal tank with a regular backing, branches and little bits and things I collected


----------



## deep9 (Sep 8, 2010)

I like your enclosures alot. You have an eye for detail. But I would advice to take out those big rocks you have.


----------



## mobster (Sep 8, 2010)

really nice enclosures and T's


----------



## Dangergirl (Sep 9, 2010)

deep9 said:


> I like your enclosures alot. You have an eye for detail. But I would advice to take out those big rocks you have.


They are mostly not real rocks, and the ones that are are glued securely in position. Others are flat and well nesteled in the peat (around the water bowl)
What is your concern re-the rocks ?


----------



## Motorkar (Sep 9, 2010)

It doesen't matter if the rocks are flat....The problem is that its hard, and if spider climbs and falls can injure itself or dies.... Belive me, I saw my B. smithi fall once last year, luckyly she was that small that she didn't damage herself..... From then on, I don't use anykind of rocks in my enclosures.

I also like your enclosures even that I like real plants in mine.  Here are two, you can use: Pothos or any Tillandsia for humid enclosures and some grey/silver types of Tillandsia are able to grow in drier enclosures. They are perfect plants since they don't need any substrate to grow, so you can put them on the cork bark, wood, branches etc. and it will grow. Just found out and going to get some of these for my P. cambridgei enclosure.  Here are some examples:
Tillandsia bulbosa
Tillandsia brachycaulus
Tillandsia ixioides


----------



## Dangergirl (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks Motorkar - will look at the rock thing tonight and perhaps re-arrange - I'm still a noob remember  and really appreciate the advice !!
I will add the tillandsias I sourced today once the tanks are in their final position of the shelves  I spent the day finishing up the wiring and trim !


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow I like your enclosures,perhaps yo can ship some to Utah!?!


----------



## Dangergirl (Sep 9, 2010)

Ha ha ha, they really arent that difficult to make ... I just use a little imagination I guess


----------



## Motorkar (Sep 9, 2010)

In my A. versi enclosure I have planted dying orchid, wich opened its leaves and she made a new leaf after a month and a half.  In same enclosure I have forest moss(real one, not bought one), some grass from forest and ivy. All plants are growing nicely without any problems.  For second arboreal enclosure for my P. cambridgei I will use forest moss and tillandsias, that bulb tillantzia looks just amazing and it will go grat with my bark backround. 

Like I said before once, your enclosures look amazing.  What kind of lightning do you use? And don't worry, I bet lot of us made mistakes with rocks I bet.  You have a lot of spiders in your collection since you are short time in the hobby. I had my first one, B. smithi for a bit more than an a year now, and this year I got the other two. But I think your spiders feel right at home. 

Spyderboy she makes good enclosures indeed! But like she said, you just need to use your imagination a bit, research a bit about live plants what you can plant inside the enclosures, you take some wooden branches, roots atc near the river sides and you make a perfect setup and thats it.


----------



## Dangergirl (Sep 9, 2010)

Yup, agreed Motorkar ... I follow the thread posted by "TheNatural" from Brazil and got a lot of ideas from there (search for it)
I love spending time in nature and trying to copy a small pice of it in an enclosure. I am running halogen downlighters and incandescent bulbs and the real plants I'm using seem to be growing OK.


----------



## Dangergirl (Sep 10, 2010)

*My new Pokie "India"*

P.Regalis - "India"


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Sep 10, 2010)

Wow cool collection!!!!... and you got some truly amazing enclosure set up's!!!
Great shots!!! Keep them pics coming!!! 

Peace!!!
Armando


----------



## Motorkar (Sep 10, 2010)

That P. regalis trully a beaty! How big is s/he? 

And I know about TheNatural's enclosures they were trully amazing... He had some bad luck and they took all his spiders away.:evil:


----------



## Dangergirl (Sep 10, 2010)

*My kids just chilling out ...*

"Brad" most often times is looking out the side of the enclosure in the window of his hollow log






"Lucy" on her favorite spot






And newest arrival "India" settled in on the bark hollow. Wow, she is a stunner. As long as my hand. Beautiful girl !!


----------



## Dangergirl (Sep 10, 2010)

Arachnoholic420 said:


> Wow cool collection!!!!... and you got some truly amazing enclosure set up's!!!
> Great shots!!! Keep them pics coming!!!
> 
> Peace!!!
> Armando


Awww, thanks 
Still learning so much from you guys and your T's !! :worship:


----------



## Motorkar (Sep 10, 2010)

Do I need to repeat myself that they are beatiful? Yes I do!:clap:
Can you post pictures of the enclosure setups of these three?


----------



## Dangergirl (Sep 10, 2010)

*Some enclosures as requested*

Here's India's house :






Lucy the G.rosea :






Diablo the LP :











 ... and here are two enclosures i'm working on : One with excavator sand experiment, and a larger tropical terrarium enclosure ...(not done yet)












And a sneak peek at a part of my shelves (finished on Monday )


----------



## Titandan (Sep 10, 2010)

Wow!  Dangergirl!  Haha!  I can totally tell you love what you are doing!

Why not sell some of your enclosures?  I bet you can make some money off of it!

Your set ups are truly stunning!

Blessings,
-dan


----------



## Lucas (Sep 10, 2010)

i love all of this.   

do you make the actual acrylic tanks?
if so, i think  you should make and sell them to me in scotland 

   they are exactly what im looking for !


----------



## Hostile (Sep 10, 2010)

Quite the collection for someone 'new' to the hobby, I hope to devote all of my attention to just the one, that's the plan anyway 

Great looking setups as well, far nicer than an army of tupperware/delipots


----------



## Dangergirl (Sep 13, 2010)

*Updates*

So both my emilia and collotaravillosum moulted last night ...
Here's Chilli stretched out - had to sneak up to take this picture







and "Akita" before and after her moult













Angelina (smithi) chilling out






My rosea, Lucy, ate for the first time today in 4 months :clap:






And I rehomed my spiderlings which moulted recently - Tigger the fasciatum, and Jin the pulchripes ... so let them have a little walkabout on my hand. Jin raises her bum HIGH in the air when she walks on me :? {


----------



## Ariel (Sep 13, 2010)

AWESOME photos!!! And I absolutely love your enclosures!! Great work, keep it up.


----------



## Dangergirl (Sep 13, 2010)

Ariel said:


> AWESOME photos!!! And I absolutely love your enclosures!! Great work, keep it up.


Thanks Ariel - been eyeing out your little slings this evening ... 
Unfortunately I have an escapee tripeii which I cant seem to find :wall: Yours look so cute ! And I love your River - dont get to see my Tristan that much since he's in a tunnel web. Does River web ?


----------



## Ariel (Sep 13, 2010)

Dangergirl said:


> Thanks Ariel - been eyeing out your little slings this evening ...
> Unfortunately I have an escapee tripeii which I cant seem to find :wall: Yours look so cute ! And I love your River - dont get to see my Tristan that much since he's in a tunnel web. Does River web ?


Yeah, I saw your thread about it, I hope you find it soon. I'd like to get a_ N. tripepii _someday, they're such a pretty species. Thanks, it seems everyone loves River.  To anwser your question, no, she really doesn't web that much. Well...that's not true, she's webbed all over the sides of her enclosure, but no tube webs or web hides. She only makes those when she's about to molt and then she tears them down once she's all harden up.


----------



## LovePets (Sep 13, 2010)

Awesome collection,I just LOVE your enclosures. :drool:
Oh,yeah,and I think your _brachypelma emilia_ is in fact _brachypelma auratum_.


----------



## Motorkar (Sep 13, 2010)

Danja, do you have any enclosure free still? I want to move in! Vertical one would be nice since I am not type of a digger.  
As always, you have amazing setups and spiders! 

I belive my P. cambridgei "Devestator" will hide soon, s/he started to web abit its jar and started to put peaces of the substrate on it! It looks just amazing.


----------



## Dangergirl (Sep 13, 2010)

LovePets said:


> Awesome collection,I just LOVE your enclosures. :drool:
> Oh,yeah,and I think your _brachypelma emilia_ is in fact _brachypelma auratum_.


Hmmm, I hope not since I got her from a reputable dealer. Well, either way, they are both beautiful so it wont be bad if its either one.

I have an adult auratum "Casanova" soon to be a MM and on his way to 2 lady friends for some love !


----------



## Dangergirl (Sep 13, 2010)

I JUST SAT HERE, UPDATING MY POST ... AND GUESS WHO CAME CRAWLING UP MY PYJAMA LEG ????

MY TRIPEII !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WA HA HA HA :}
I'd just watched a horror movie, and almost smooshed this tickly thing in my pants leg ... Luckily I managed to catch "Delphi" ... Super stoked !! 

(It was like she ran up to me and asked to be saved from my puppy and big human feet )


----------



## jbm150 (Sep 13, 2010)

LovePets said:


> Awesome collection,I just LOVE your enclosures. :drool:
> Oh,yeah,and I think your _brachypelma emilia_ is in fact _brachypelma auratum_.


I gotta agree, definitely looks like auratum to me


----------



## Dangergirl (Sep 13, 2010)

Here's "Delphi", now re-named "Houdini" ... she is a thirsty little sling !!


----------



## Dangergirl (Sep 15, 2010)

*My shelving*

Here's my T shelving, with my Bearded Dragon and Uromastyx below ...







And here's a clearer picture of "Chilli" - have to agree she looks more like an auratum to me, than an emilia ...






Brad chilling (B. smithi)...











Rosie (G. rosea) on a little branch ...






India's new web at the back of the enclosure (P.regalis)
She is not gravid, she is still a virgin spider


----------



## Dangergirl (Sep 16, 2010)

Here's Teddy (albopilosum) waiting for his new enclosure ... he's a greedy eater and very fast !






I have finally seen my Achilles the OBT ! He has an elaborate "under moss" web structure and finally made a little entrance which he peeps out of ...






Mercury - male boehmei






Casanova - auratum






Chocolat - likes to sit like this under her bark hide






Angelina - smithi






Diablo - L. parybana, making a little hidey hole in his new enclosure


----------



## Dangergirl (Sep 16, 2010)

*Akita*

I love my new Nhandu collotaravillosum, Akita. She moulted on Sunday - here she is looking all pretty...


----------



## madTparty (Sep 16, 2010)

Dangergirl-- Your cages are AMAZING! I've been dying to try and make my own cage, and you have just givin me so much inspration! So now all I can think about is making my own cage... :worship:

And your tarantulas are so cute! I love them all...:drool: My favorite brachys are the B. auratum. I only have one, but now after seeing Casanova, I want more...   

All your tarantulas look very happy in their home. Please, continue posting pictures! :worship:


----------



## Dangergirl (Sep 17, 2010)

madTparty said:


> Dangergirl-- Your cages are AMAZING! I've been dying to try and make my own cage, and you have just givin me so much inspration! So now all I can think about is making my own cage... :worship:
> 
> And your tarantulas are so cute! I love them all...:drool: My favorite brachys are the B. auratum. I only have one, but now after seeing Casanova, I want more...
> 
> All your tarantulas look very happy in their home. Please, continue posting pictures! :worship:


Wow, thank you very much, that means a lot to me  ... a few months ago before owning a single tarantula I saw an exhibit of 15 T's - they had big boxes with a small layer of peat and a random piece of cork. They looked very unhappy to me (I know we shouldn't put human emotion to spiders but oh well...) and I always said ... if I had T's, they would never have such sad homes  ... If we want to be "selfish" and own pets, we should make every effort that they are happy and well cared for. You can't exactly hug a T, now can you ? This is just how I try to make them feel more at home and in some kind of more naturalistic environment


----------



## Dangergirl (Sep 17, 2010)

*Casanova - B. auratum*

Here he is again, Casanova the auratum. He was a gift from my mother (very surprising) and my 4th T. He is a grumpy boy - skittish and likes to be left alone. But I love him anyway. We suspect he might moult into a MM soon. And he has a lady spider waiting


----------



## NevularScorpion (Sep 17, 2010)

Your set up is the best !!!


----------



## Motorkar (Sep 17, 2010)

Very beatiful enclosures as always, same goes for the spiders! I think you should be mine interior decorator haha.


----------



## Dangergirl (Sep 20, 2010)

*My OBT*

Meet "Achilles" my OBT. He's skittish, but today I saw him walking around the sides of the enclosure for the first time. I've had him for about 2 weeks now.

Here's a picture of the entrance to his "under moss web" and then ONE day later his more elaborate webbing after I added another twig.












Had to sneak up to get these pics ...











And to think, here he was in the bathtub under a glass when he arrived and teleported up one leg, over my head, down the other leg and into the bath


----------



## tarantulagooroo (Sep 20, 2010)

I love your pictures! What type of camera do you use? your pictures always come out with great quality!


----------



## Dangergirl (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks. I'm using a Nikon D40. I'd like to get a bit more brave and photograph some of my beauties out their enclosures soon


----------



## tarantulagooroo (Sep 20, 2010)

Do you use the regular lens? I have a nikon D60 and I don't think it takes that good of pictures.


----------



## Dangergirl (Sep 22, 2010)

*New homes for some ...*

I re-homed some of my T's ... and then they had dinner 

Lucy (rosea) eating like a champ after her 4 month fast






Diablo (parahybana) waiting for dinner ...






Curly (albopilosum) munching away in his new home











Akita's new home ... and dinnertime for her also after her moult she needs to fatten up











Isis (boehmei) waiting for her dinner











and my little spiderling Jin (pulchripes)'s first post moult appearance with furry body


----------



## Dangergirl (Sep 23, 2010)

*New guys !!*

Well I still haven't found my fasciatum sling, so I ordered 2 more :}
Here's "Ali T" and "Tigger" ...






















and little "Triton"


----------



## Motorkar (Sep 24, 2010)

Awwwww they look so cute!


----------



## Dangergirl (Sep 25, 2010)

*Latest pictures*

"Isis" boehmei female


















"Triton"


















"Lucy" rosea


----------



## seanbond (Sep 25, 2010)

luv ur setups and healthy t's!


----------



## Hobo (Sep 27, 2010)

Your setups look so nice and cheery.
Cool spiders too


----------



## TomM (Sep 27, 2010)

Awesome set-ups, great pics, and amazing species!  Definitely subscribing to this thread.


----------



## Dangergirl (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi everyone, I've been away on holiday and haven't posted any pics lately ... So here's my newly moulted Tristan (P.cambridgeii) looking spectacular 







Several of my T's are holed up pre-moult, and four moulted last night so I'll post more pics later this weekend.


----------



## Motorkar (Oct 23, 2010)

He's beatiful one! My P. cambridgei turned out a girl and after I moved her to her enclosure, she went burrower and made a hole under the root!

Congrats on sucessful molts as well!


----------



## WeezyTheAvic (Oct 25, 2010)

beautiful Ts and tanks bad a$$ your pics r amazing there hd or something there so clear


----------



## Dangergirl (Oct 31, 2010)

Since his moult, Tristan comes out everyday  I'm glad to finally see him






My newly moulted but very shy OBT, Achilles


----------



## Motorkar (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice! Tristan is beatiful!

My cambridgei closed herself into her underground home, I guess she is preparing for molting.


----------



## Dangergirl (Dec 9, 2010)

*Updates on my T's*

Got myself a GBB for christmas called "Zephyr" and isn't he the cutest little thing 











Last night my "Chilli" moulted, love the soft silken moulting mat











Here we have little Rosie (RCF) rosea after 2 moults since I got her, starting to look more and more pretty and less skittish











Here's "Chocolat" after a moult too, awesome purple sheen on the body and beautiful hairy abdomen and golden knees
















Of course when I get my camera out, "Achilles" the OBT disappears into the clouds of webbing ... but look how beautiful it is ...






"Mercury" the boehmei male also moulted. Wonderful red furry legs 






And this fellow is "Curly" the albopilosum, who is the greediest feeder I have !











and this is "Flame" my MM vagans - dont think he's got long to live but he's sweet and gentle with the female "Cayenne"


----------



## Terry D (Dec 9, 2010)

Danja, Nice!! You can go ahead and send Chili to me. :}

Terry

p.s. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dangergirl (Dec 9, 2010)

Ha ha ha ... and "Chilli" was supposed to be an emilia 
I suspect my male male is about to moult into a MM, and I have found a girlfriend in my neighbourhood so I'm pleased with that possibility. Havent had much luck (that I know of) with my vagans.


----------



## crawltech (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice pics!,....you have a great lookin collection!


----------



## Terry D (Dec 10, 2010)

Dangergirl said:


> Ha ha ha ... and "Chilli" was supposed to be an emilia
> I suspect my male male is about to moult into a MM, and I have found a girlfriend in my neighbourhood so I'm pleased with that possibility. Havent had much luck (that I know of) with my vagans.


Sounds like you got the better end of a mixed-up deal to me.


----------



## Dangergirl (Dec 13, 2010)

*Dinnertime !!!*

Here are some of my T's enjoying a late night snack 

Shaun (pulchra)






Rosie (rosea RCF)






Akita (collotarovillosus)






Zephyr (GBB)






Lucy (rosea)


----------



## Dangergirl (Dec 19, 2010)

Lazy Sunday morning ... and here's Brad with his freshly moulted colours







and little Chocolat just hanging out ...







Now, to try and hazard a guess at Rosie (rosea RCF) and Teddy's (albopilosum)'s sex


----------



## DTM (Dec 19, 2010)

rosea female, albopilosum male


----------



## TomM (Dec 19, 2010)

DTM said:


> rosea female, albopilosum male


This is my guess too.


----------



## Dangergirl (Dec 21, 2010)

Was my guess too, and was seconded on the sexing forum. So I have 2 female rosea's now. And a male albo for my older female. I'll be re-housing Teddy this week since he has grown so quickly  and post photos of course !

Thanks for the replies.

---------- Post added at 09:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 AM ----------

This is Teddy's new home, a 12 inch acrylic cube. He just sat there for a few minutes, before exploring his new hide. Looking forward to seeing him grow


----------



## txgsxr (Dec 21, 2010)

Good luck, and congrats on the females.


----------



## TalonAWD (Dec 26, 2010)

You have done a very good job setting up lively enclosures. I love seeing people making enclosures with life and creativity.

Its been a while since I see someone make a whole line of creative enclosures. Very impressive!


----------



## Bosing (Dec 27, 2010)

I will have to agree. You have very nice enclosures for your Ts!  I wish I was as creative...


----------



## Faithie (Dec 27, 2010)

Dangergirl said:


> "Amigo" my big new female


Love the spider, but seeing that it's a female, wouldn't the name Amiga fit her better? ^.~ I wish I could construct such beautiful enclosures as the ones you have here!!


----------



## Dangergirl (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you so much for the comments and compliments about my T houses. I really enjoy making them and seeing them landscape some portions of what I have made into their "own" - after all thats where I get my concept of their "personalities" LOL even thought some will disagree.

I'll post some more new pics of the enclosures tomorrow.


----------



## Dangergirl (Mar 1, 2011)

*Moulted and grown*

Here's Zephyr, after 3 moults, starting to shown that blue/green colour on his legs ...


----------



## Dangergirl (Aug 27, 2011)

*Hello and updates*

I haven't been online on the forum for a while, went to Tanzania to climb Mount Kilimanjaro and do some work in Zanzibar. Here are foour of my guys and girls at feeding time, I missed them while I was gone !


----------



## Marko (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice pics as always


----------

